# BIETE: Tool zur Zahlenumrechnung "SPS-Rechner" (kostenlos)



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

pünklich zu Weihnachten gibts ein kostenloses :TOOL: aus dem Hause UHLTRONIX! 


inspiriert durch diesen Beitrag:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40447

habe ich mal unser "billigste Arbeitskraft" den Jürgen Knoll angesprochen - der macht grad sein Bachelor-Arbeit hier - ob er nicht lust hätte sowas noch zu machen...
Das hat er dann in der Tat, und ich musst ihn fast schon bremsen das es keine komplette Soft-SPS wird... 

Das ergebniss hier, ist aber sicher noch bugy, Fehler also bitte melden damit sie behoben werden können.
Wünsche natürlich auch!

*Der Dank gebührt also nicht mir sondern dem Jürgen Knoll!*
(ich weiß jetzt garnicht ob der hier selber angemledet ist, aber ich zwing ihn die nächsten Tage mal dazu)


ACHTUNG!
Benötigt .NET Framwork 4.0.irgednwas...
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...bd-25c1-4fc0-919f-b21f31ab88b7&displayLang=de


----------



## Tschoke (23 Dezember 2010)

Hi an alle,
ich habe mich schon angemeldet.
Hoffe mein Tool gefällt euch.
Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten Nein natürlich nicht. Wie Markus schon gesagt hat, postet die Fehler und ich werde schauen was ich machen kann.
Auch wenn ihr Wünsche Anregungen oder Verbesserungen habt, schreibt sie ins Forum.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## emtewe (23 Dezember 2010)

Erstmal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für mein Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

ich hätte da mal ne frage: warum das punkt netz rahmenwerk vier? :shock:

[edit]
ahja, wpf... ich seh schon ... neumodsches zeuch ...
[/edit]


----------



## Copyright (23 Dezember 2010)

Ho ho ho,
wie der Jürgen das schön gemacht hat^^. Da darf ich ihn ja gerade mal loben!!
Ich würd mich freuen, so einen klitzekleinen bug aufzudecken^^

Grüßle


----------



## emtewe (23 Dezember 2010)

Das Tool gefällt mir schon richig gut. Schön wäre es, wenn bei Anklicken des Eingabefeldes dieses direkt komplett markiert wäre, so dass neue Werte direkt eingegeben werden können.

Ein Skaliertool wäre auch noch hilfreich, wo man eine Ober- und Untergrenze eingeben kann, und dann einen Wert ausgerechnet bekommt. Das wäre beim Bearbeiten von Analogwerten hilfreich, oder bei Schrittmotoren.
Ein paar Einheiten mit Umrechnungsfunktion (°C, °F, m, ft, inch, mbar, Torr) könnten auch noch hilfreich sein, aber für sowas gibt es ja schon genug Tools.

Danke nochmal !
Gruß
Michael (emtewe)


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

```
*
private string ToHexString(byte[] b, int byteanzahl)
{
    string str = "";
    string[] strArray = new string[] { "", "", "", "", "", "", "", "" };
    for (int i = 0; i < byteanzahl; i++)
    {
        strArray[i] = Convert.ToString(b[i], 0x10);
        while (strArray[i].Count<char>() < 2)
        {
            strArray[i] = "0" + strArray[i];
        }
    }
    for (int j = byteanzahl - 1; j >= 0; j--)
    {
        str = str + strArray[j] + " ";
    }
    return str;
}
```

kann mit maximal 8 byte ausgeführt werden.

besser wäre vielleicht:


```
*
string[] strArray = new string[b.Length];
```


----------



## Astralavista (23 Dezember 2010)

Ich nenne es mal "Mini-µ-Bug" ...
bei den beiden Tastern TAW und TAD hat sich im Tooltip-Text ein kleiner Tippfehler eingeschlichen: Statt "Reihenfolge" steht dort "Reihenfologe"

Aber ansonsten ein echt schönes Tool!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tschoke (23 Dezember 2010)

emtewe schrieb:


> Das Tool gefällt mir schon richig gut. Schön wäre es, wenn bei Anklicken des Eingabefeldes dieses direkt komplett markiert wäre, so dass neue Werte direkt eingegeben werden können.
> 
> Ein Skaliertool wäre auch noch hilfreich, wo man eine Ober- und Untergrenze eingeben kann, und dann einen Wert ausgerechnet bekommt. Das wäre beim Bearbeiten von Analogwerten hilfreich, oder bei Schrittmotoren.
> Ein paar Einheiten mit Umrechnungsfunktion (°C, °F, m, ft, inch, mbar, Torr) könnten auch noch hilfreich sein, aber für sowas gibt es ja schon genug Tools.
> ...



Das mit der Ober- Untergrenze verstehe ich nicht ???
Einheitenumrechner könnte ich mir vorstellen.



vierlagig schrieb:


> ```
> *
> private string ToHexString(byte[] b, int byteanzahl)
> {
> ...



He, schau dir mein Code nicht so genau an.
Hast natürlich recht dein Vorschlag ist auf jeden Fall besser (vorallem wenn dann noch 128Bit dazukommt).



Astralavista schrieb:


> Ich nenne es mal "Mini-µ-Bug" ...
> bei den beiden Tastern TAW und TAD hat sich im Tooltip-Text ein kleiner Tippfehler eingeschlichen: Statt "Reihenfolge" steht dort "Reihenfologe"
> 
> Aber ansonsten ein echt schönes Tool!
> ...



Danke habs korrigiert.


Hab selber noch einen Bug gefunden. Bei den Rundungsfunktionen (außer bei RND da funktionierts) macht er 0 aus der Zahl, wenn sie zu groß für 32 Bit bzw. 64 Bit Ganzzahl ist.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

Tschoke schrieb:


> He, schau dir mein Code nicht so genau an.
> Hast natürlich recht dein Vorschlag ist auf jeden Fall besser (vorallem wenn dann noch 128Bit dazukommt).



wenn du den code schon offenlegst, werd ich doch wohl mal gucken dürfen 
das selbe habe ich in einer anderen funktion gefunden, aber das haste sicher schon interpoliert...

testen kann ichs ja leider nicht, weil ich mich dagegen wehre das punkt netz rahmenwerk vier zu installieren...


----------



## emtewe (23 Dezember 2010)

Mit der Ober- und Untergrenze meinte ich folgendes:
Man hat zB. einen Messumformer für Temperatur angeschlossen, der Messbereich ist 400°-1800°. Jetzt habe ich einen Eingangswert von 12131 und möchte mal schnell wissen wieviel Grad das sind.
Bei Simatic SPSen sind die Bereiche ja fest definiert:

0 - 0 %
27648 - 100 %
32767 - 118,515%

Das wäre also noch eine von den SPS Rechenaufgaben die bei mir schonmal häufiger vorkommen.
Ich stelle mir halt drei Eingabefelder vor, in das eine gebe ich die
Untergrenze des Messbereiches, in das andere die Obergrenze des Messbereichs, und in das dritte zB. den dezimalen Wert des Eingangs. Als Ausgang bekomme ich dann die aktuelle Temperatur.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (23 Dezember 2010)

warum stehn da bei mir 15 danke und beim jürgen nur 7?
also ich habe da echt noch nichts dran gemacht, ich habe ihn bisher noch nichtmal wegen irgendwas angeschissen was mir daran nicht gefällt. also... beim "tschoke" auf den knopf drücken... ich kann mit dem vorwurf mich mit fremden federn zu schmücken nicht leben... 




emtewe schrieb:


> Ein Skaliertool wäre auch noch hilfreich...
> 
> Ein paar Einheiten mit Umrechnungsfunktion (°C, °F, m, ft, inch, mbar, Torr) könnten auch noch hilfreich sein,...


 
danke für die vorschlage.

das mit dem skaliertool ist einfach und praktisch, habe da sonst auch immer ne exceldatei dafür.
ich würde das sogar so weit spinnen dass man noch die bitauflösung von sensor und oder ein- bzw. ausgang einstellen kann um die genauigkeit zu bewerten...


----------



## Thinfilm (23 Dezember 2010)

aktueller Stand:

Markus:   16
Tschoke: 11

das Blatt sollte sich aber noch drehen 

Thinfilm


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 Dezember 2010)

Hey Klasse Tool,
läuft sogar unter Windows 7 mit 64 Bit

Eine Erweiterung über Temperaturen und dessen Skalierung, ggf sogar mit dem Strom/Spannunsgwert wäre echt super


----------

